# Where to start???



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

We have a beautiful piece of land, only 6 acres but we love it. We started homesteading when we bought our house and land with a modest veggie garden. Now, over the past year and h half we have a very large veggie garden, an amazing fruit garden, 56 chicken for eggs and meat and 5 bee hives...we've been busy!!! We are in the process of fencing in the back half of our property for the safety of our chickens and now I want goats. I'm looking for goats that produce milk to drink and goats for meat...I don't know where to start or what breed or breeds I nee to look at. Any help would be heatedly appreciated. We live innorthwest Arkansas where we have very mild winters and very hot summers if that needs to be taken into account. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want the best of both worlds, maybe look into nubian/boer, or some good meat/dairy cross. Of course, they aren't as good as a full dairy goat, but, they do give you what you are seeking, in one goat for both.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to TGS! :wave: Nice to meet you.

If you are looking to have milk & meat, the best thing to do is to have a herd of standard size dairy does and a Boer buck. You can have a substantial amount of milk from the purebred does, and you get a muscular, fast growing kid crop for meat.


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks!!! I've been doing a lot of reading and I'm seeing a lot ab the Nubian's being a great dual purpose breed but haven't read ab the Bore so I'll check into them. I don't necessarily have to have a dual purpose breed, although its what my husband wants, I'm all for raising one for dairy and one for meat so I'm super open!!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

We have had both Boars and Dairy x Boars for meat and found Our Toggenburgs were just as good for meat(the unwanted buck kids)grew just as well and not so fatty.We even prefer goat meat to Lamb.And the added bonus of lovely fresh milk for soap,household and cheese making  teejae


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, if you want to breed separately, that is up to you. 

You want to get something to benefit your needs and love doing it.


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

So do you let your goats free range or do you keep them in pens? We are building a fence that will close in ab 3 of our 6 acres so that nothing can get to our free ranging chickens. We are gonna build a little shed for them of course but I didn't know if they can just graze or will they escape. We are gonna run a hot wire around the top and bottom of the fence to keep critters out so will that be enough to keep the goats in?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One of the best dual purpose breed is the Gurnsey! They are a bit uncommon, but they are great for both meat and milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have 8 fenced in acres they roam on, I have a hotline top and bottom and a nice size barn, with stalls for winter. My bullies have to be stalled because, they will kick out the lower goats.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

A good multipurpose breed is San Clemente goats they produce taste milk and grow very fast! They are endangered but very easy to find as they are all over the U.S. here is a site on them if you are interested! www.scigoats.org


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

clementegal said:


> A good multipurpose breed is San Clemente goats they produce taste milk and grow very fast! They are endangered but very easy to find as they are all over the U.S. here is a site on them if you are interested! www.scigoats.org


I saw these cute things at a zoo yesterday! We walked up to a pen of goats, and my sister was wondering why there were goats at a zoo.... But since they are endangered, it makes sense. They are really sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Well i have fneced in an area of 6400 sqft or 80x80 for the first set of goats. I am going to aucton on monday the 19th and was wodnering what to look for and what a normal cost of a goat is. Well we plan on raising meat goats, but also wanted a pet or two. I have put up 3 board fencing and will be adding 4x4 goat fencing to it. We will be also constructing a 8x8 shed fro them to hangout in. 

Any pointers for the newbie? So any help is appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you have your pens ect up.

I am concerned, you are getting goats from an Auction. 
I would hate for you to get started in goats, invest your money into them, to find, the goat(s) has something you do not want in your new herd.
Some goats at auctions, may be close to death, overly wormy, have diseases and bad contagious issues to other goats. 
This would be devastating and contaminate your soil too. Some things are hard to get rid of, once it is in your soil.

I don't recommend Auction yards. It is where breeders take goats with issues all the time, to make that quick buck sadly, before the goat dies or to rid them because of a disease or issue. They may have things you don't want to bring home. It may be someone Else's problem.

Things to look for : Lumps, lameness, sores, unhealthiness, dullness, head low. 

I would recommend, going directly to a breeder or look on Craigslist, it is up to you though, but I'd stay away from Auctions. JMO


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Pam. Auctions can bring you more headaches than help.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

My Farm is in northern Virginia, but I can travel to PA or Maryland or any where in VA any one know of a good place to get a starter Herd?

Thanks
ERIK


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

i wanted to supplement the food also .What types of feed/ grain do i supplement with? ALso what types of Hay?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look on Criagslist here is a link to Virgina areas, click on one nearest to you and then click on farm and garden put in search area " Boer goa or goats ect ans see what comes up. 
http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/va

Loose salt and minerals with copper, free choice
Alfalfa is a good hay in winter or when goats need weight put on
Oat hay or something equivalent if they are of good weigh and getting a lot of browse ect.
Not sure what hay types are in your area.

A good 16 % protein goat feed grain


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to suggest staying away from the auction block too. I have a cousin who purchased his 10 goats at the auction just about 2 months ago here in WA. Well, he is now down too 3 goats.... Found out they had CL, and Johnes... These were not kids but between 2-4 years old... He tested the remaining 3 after the last one died 2 weeks ago, and just found out their fate... He will euthanized the remaining 3.... He has bought at the that auction before, but he got ahold of me and now he's looking for heathy animals.... He will end up burning the field that they were in, to try to kill everything out... He will also use a ton of bleach for the barn as well. Needless to say... this was a very costly decision for him.... He's going to wait until next spring to look for healthy stock....


----------

